# Aufwiedersehen



## be quiet! Support (6. März 2015)

Hallo liebe Foren-Mitglieder,

ich möchte mich heute von Euch verabschieden und Euch für die vielen Beiträge und Unterhaltungen bedanken.
Es hat mir immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht euch zu helfen und mit Rat und Tat beiseite zu stehen.

Künftig wird mein Kollege nun diese Aufgabe übernehmen.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die vielen Beiträge und Unterhaltungen!

Viele Grüße!

Marco


----------



## Affliction (6. März 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## Metalic (6. März 2015)

Machs gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2015)

Hi Marco,

dann mach es mal gut bei deinen neuen Aufgaben. Darfst ja gerne wieder kommen auch als unser Kunde 

mfg


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2015)

Dann viel Glück. 

Neue Aufgaben? 
Vater geworden?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. März 2015)

Schade,

für die Zukunft wünsche ich dir Alles Gute, hast mir damals sehr geholfen.


----------



## Nuumia (6. März 2015)

Viel Glück und Erfolg für die weitere Zukunft wünsche ich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2015)

Viel Glück, machs gut, Marco...


----------



## PcGamer512 (7. März 2015)

Schade, Marco.

Wünsche dir alles gute für die Zukunft.


----------

